

Wiring Notational Velocity to a Github Wiki - steveivy
http://www.monkinetic.com/2011/02/wiring-notational-velocity-to-a-github-wiki.html

======
aeontech
Copying my comment from the blog:

Instead of running a sync script every minute, you can just use filesystem
events [1] notification to run your commit script every time a file is
changed. I have used the ruby wrapper for it [2], but apparently there's a
perl one as well [3].

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FSEvents> [2]:
<https://github.com/sandro/ruby-fsevent> [3]:
[http://search.cpan.org/~agrundma/Mac-
FSEvents-0.04/lib/Mac/F...](http://search.cpan.org/~agrundma/Mac-
FSEvents-0.04/lib/Mac/FSEvents.pm)

~~~
steveivy
Also, I'm told that the "modern" perl way to do this is AnyEvent:

[http://search.cpan.org/~mgrimes/AnyEvent-Filesys-
Notify-0.05...](http://search.cpan.org/~mgrimes/AnyEvent-Filesys-
Notify-0.05/lib/AnyEvent/Filesys/Notify.pm)

Still backed by OS X's FSEvents, so you're not reinventing the wheel.

~~~
aeontech
Ah, nice. I just mentioned the first perl fsevents google result, AnyEvent
definitely looks nicer :)

------
steveivy
I just realized that NV allows you to specify where to find/save text files
(in that little drop-down I'd been ignoring!) I've since cloned my wiki repo
to a location in my ~/Documents folder and pointed NV there. Looks like it's
going to work.

------
steveivy
I haven't wired this up to pull from GH yet, but it's on my todo list.

------
scrod
The forked build of Notational Velocity that Steve references is now quite a
bit behind the official version:

<http://notational.net/releasenotes/release2/#b4>

 _Especially_ if you're storing your notes as separate files, syncing to
Dropbox, etc., you'll want to use 2.0ß4.

~~~
steveivy
I personally use the markdown preview a lot, so it's worth it to me to use
nvalt, but I tend to switch back and forth between the two. Does NV offer
markdown preview yet? If you're new to NV and don't care about the preview (I
may be the only one who does :-) ) then consider the official build by all
means.

~~~
scrod
To me, a Markdown preview is somewhat orthogonal to the process of storing and
retrieving notes for personal reference, so I've been hesitant to add it so
far. But if people derive value from a live Markdown-processed web page, then
I can try to find a way to incorporate it without it interfering with the
normal workflow.

But I would appreciate it if you could give credit by linking to the actual
app from your post:

<http://notational.net/>

~~~
steveivy
Hey, scrod, no prob. Can't believe I forgot it! One other feature I DO love is
that the official NV does wiki-style [[links]] that are compatible with
github's wiki markup.

Update added.

~~~
scrod
Thanks, Steve, much obliged.

